# Rest-Client/DTOs aus JSON Ergebnis generieren



## LimDul (10. Mai 2020)

Ich will eine fremde API aufrufen. Problem: Es gibt keine Dokumentation, sondern nur ein JSON eines beispielhaften Aufrufes. Wie kann ich aus diesem JSON mir am einfachsten ein Grundgerüst für den Client und die DTOs generieren ohne das händisch anzulegen oder eine Swagger/OpenAPI Spezifikation anzulegen?

Mir ist bewusst, dass das was da rauskommt der Natur der Sache niemals vollständig sein kann (Datentypen und Co sind jeweils nur Best-Guesses aus dem Beispiel-Aufruf) und ich muss noch nacharbeiten. Aber ich hab keinen Bock die ganzen Klassen von Hand anzulegen.


----------



## mihe7 (10. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht hilft Dir ein JSON-Schema-Generator was? Ungetestet: https://jsonschema.net/


----------



## LimDul (10. Mai 2020)

jepp, das geht schon in die Richtung, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal probieren


----------



## LimDul (11. Mai 2020)

Hat gut funktioniert (Json => Json-Schema => Annotierte DTOs).

Ca. 700-800 Zeilen Java Dateien die nur aus get/set mit Annotationen bestehen


----------

